# Half Price Job...



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

A man, approaching several ladies of night, was quoted a price of £100 until he at last found one who asked for £50. 
"Why do you charge half the price of the others?" the man asked. 
"Well" says the lady, "It's because I have no womb."
"I'm sorry" the man replies, "But why should that make a difference? 
"It's because we will have to do it up against the waylings."


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well
I feel a wight ninny cos I dont get that??


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? She hasn't got a *ROOM* so they will have to do it up against the *RAILINGS* :roll:

Aw Wight?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Ahhhh...............wont they get wet?


----------

